# rollfast aluminum prototype.



## Nickinator (Jun 21, 2013)

so I ran across these photos today and was wondering if this bike was destroyed? produced at all? and whats the story behind it?


----------



## 41rollfast (Jun 21, 2013)

*Wow*

That bike is killer!!!
Would be amazing to see one of those. 
Prewar???


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 21, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> so I ran across these photos today and was wondering if this bike was destroyed? produced at all? and whats the story behind it?




wow - where did you find those pictures?  Look at the dropouts - weird. Certainly looks Rollfast, a 1945 prototype.  I guess during the war they came up with some crazy ideas ready for possible production after the war.


----------



## sam (Jun 23, 2013)

someone once said there were several who tried to build all alum bikes in the 30s, Monark being the most successful.Sears Gull comes to mind but can't say of others.


----------



## sm2501 (Jun 24, 2013)

Here's one-


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 24, 2013)

sm2501 said:


> Here's one-




WHAT!!!!!!:eek:


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 24, 2013)

Is this bicycle in historical Dalworthington Gardens?
Looks different in components and design from the rendering...do you have some other pics?
Cool bike, Chris


----------



## sm2501 (Jun 24, 2013)

Nope, not mine....


----------



## bricycle (Jun 24, 2013)

Now THAT'S GOTTA be worth more than the DEATH bike......


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 24, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Now THAT'S GOTTA be worth more than the DEATH bike......




That's what I was thinking. Another "1 of 1" bike. Damn that's killer.


----------



## Lraybike (Jun 24, 2013)

*That old thing?*

Yeah that old thing!... I have a few of them, I figured they were common and just good for alloy scrap!  In fact... I'm on my way there now!  Bye, See Ya!


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 24, 2013)

sm2501 said:


> Here's one-




That's amazing, ....very cool and interesting. Where did the photo come from? Do you know anything about it?


----------



## sm2501 (Jun 24, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Now THAT'S GOTTA be worth more than the DEATH bike......




I think the notoriety of the Death Bike helped the price. The aluminum Rollfast, who knows. 50k? I kinda doubt it, 30k...still a stretch. After all, it's only a Rollfast! (That's for you CR!)


----------



## sm2501 (Jun 24, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> That's amazing, ....very cool and interesting. Where did the photo come from? Do you know anything about it?




I do know where that bike is, but all i can say about it is it resides somewhere between Huntington Beach and Gig Harbor...


----------



## sm2501 (Jun 24, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> That's amazing, ....very cool and interesting. Where did the photo come from? Do you know anything about it?




I'm traveling right now, but when i get home I'll share some more info that I dug up.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 24, 2013)

sm2501 said:


> I do know where that bike is, but all i can say about it is it resides somewhere between Huntington Beach and Gig Harbor...




Got it...
Chris


----------



## sm2501 (Jun 24, 2013)

sam said:


> someone once said there were several who tried to build all alum bikes in the 30s, Monark being the most successful.Sears Gull comes to mind but can't say of others.




Here's a Gull...this one does reside in the Gardens!


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 24, 2013)

*Dalworthington Gardens*

....what is Dalworthington Gardens? Or should I say how come historical gardens are the home of historical bikes? Is there a transport museum there or some kind of showroom? 

I have never seen a photo of a gull. Do many exist? I can't imagine so!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 24, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> wow - where did you find those pictures?  Look at the dropouts - weird. Certainly looks Rollfast, a 1945 prototype.  I guess during the war they came up with some crazy ideas ready for possible production after the war.




I am not quite sure how the bicycles were made, but the war indeed led to an expansion and improvement of techniques using aluminum. The aircraft industry's use of aluminum was particularly helpful to the expansion of methods.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 24, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> ....what is Dalworthington Gardens? Or should I say how come historical gardens are the home of historical bikes? Is there a transport museum there or some kind of showroom?




The museum in Dalworthington Gardens, TX is on my list of to do's, but it is not open to the general public.
Here is a pic believed to be of this museum.
Chris


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jun 24, 2013)

*AWW come on*



sm2501 said:


> Here's a Gull...this one does reside in the Gardens!




You know how to hit a guy where it hurts! Run home Gull run home!


----------



## sm2501 (Jun 24, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> ....what is Dalworthington Gardens? Or should I say how come historical gardens are the home of historical bikes? Is there a transport museum there or some kind of showroom?
> 
> I have never seen a photo of a gull. Do many exist? I can't imagine so!




Dalworthington Gardens is the little town I live in. 3,000 people live here and the only bicycle museum is the one on my barn(s)!


----------



## sm2501 (Jun 24, 2013)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> You know how to hit a guy where it hurts! Run home Gull run home!




I clipped its wings!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 24, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> The museum in Dalworthington Gardens, TX is on my list of to do's, but it is not open to the general public.
> Here is a pic believed to be of this museum.
> Chris
> View attachment 101835




I'll take the 2nd one on the left. Thanks.


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 24, 2013)

So it does exist!  would love to see it in person some time.  and the gull is on my (see in person list) as well.

Thanks for sharing scott!



sm2501 said:


> Here's one-


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 24, 2013)

Nick, you can ride an evinrude, even a bluebird... but to ride one of these, you are going to need some adult supervision. 
Chris


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 24, 2013)

shoot and I thought I was tall enough to ride the bike by myself!



scrubbinrims said:


> Nick, you can ride an evinrude, even a bluebird... but to ride one of these, you are going to need some adult supervision.
> Chris


----------



## bricycle (Jun 24, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> shoot and I thought I was tall enough to ride the bike by myself!




...it's not that Nick, it's like being a pilot..... your butt has to have so many hours on it.


----------



## sam (Jun 24, 2013)

Well if you guys can't find a Gull or RollFast cast alum bike---Huffy made a Cast Alum bike in 1995.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 24, 2013)

Here's the Huffy:
http://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/huffy/31318#.Ucj5afnrzUE
It would look sharp next to an Aerowind...


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 24, 2013)

Pretty cool, but I'd much rather have the death bike.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 24, 2013)

Trek made a pretty cool bike back in the early 90s that had a frame that was milled completely out of Aluminium Billet.
It was only made for one year, and was one of the coolest bikes i've ever seen.
Does anybody know what this bike was, and do they ever come up for sale?


----------



## sqrly (Jun 29, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> Trek made a pretty cool bike back in the early 90s that had a frame that was milled completely out of Aluminium Billet.
> It was only made for one year, and was one of the coolest bikes i've ever seen.
> Does anybody know what this bike was, and do they ever come up for sale?




I think your describing this Cannondale/Magic Motorcycle joint effort bike.
http://www.vintagecannondale.com/odd/magic/cannondalemagic.html


----------



## catfish (Jun 29, 2013)

I know who has it. I have some original Lit about this bike from Rollfast too. 




sm2501 said:


> I do know where that bike is, but all i can say about it is it resides somewhere between Huntington Beach and Gig Harbor...


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 29, 2013)

would it be possible to see some of the lit? was this actually produced or was it just prototypes like the shaft drive robins?

Nick.



catfish said:


> I know who has it. I have some original Lit about this bike from Rollfast too.


----------



## catfish (Jun 29, 2013)

The lit is buried away in my vault right now. Copies of it are out there. 





Nickinator said:


> would it be possible to see some of the lit? was this actually produced or was it just prototypes like the shaft drive robins?
> 
> Nick.


----------



## sm2501 (Jun 29, 2013)

sqrly said:


> I think your describing this Cannondale/Magic Motorcycle joint effort bike.
> http://www.vintagecannondale.com/odd/magic/cannondalemagic.html




Here's the 2005 Trek Rail that is being discussed on the RRB site-

http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=69994


----------

